
YouTube Content for Children Should Be Barred, Advocacy Groups Tell FTC - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/youtube-content-for-children-should-be-barred-advocacy-groups-tell-ftc-11561478754?mod=rsswn
======
joeblow9999
bring on the regulators of content. what could go wrong?

